# Need help on motors? Look at my youtube channel



## gopedgsr40kid221 (Apr 9, 2015)

If you need help on your outboard motor you can look on my channel. I have alot of DIY on carb cleaning to waterpump DIY. My channel is youtube.com/ericsfarm


----------

